# My baby's in the 95th percentile!!! WHY????



## ButterCup17

i'm stressing out and hopeing someone here may have some answers or ideas, since my doctors dont seem to! 
so, right now i'm 23 weeks. at 19 weeks, we had our second trimester screening and they said they baby (it's a boy) was very large and weighed 17oz when he "should have" been 8 or 9oz for that week. so they had me tested for GD and scheduled a follow up for 4 weeks. i was stressing out and asking them all kinds of questions, but they didnt seem too concerned, and basically told me not to worry. so i had the 3 hour glucose test which came out normal and went back yesterday for the follow up ultrasound. they said he "slowed down" but still said he was in the 95% for that week. should weigh 1.1 lb, but they say he weighs 1lb 12oz. again, they seem totally not concerned but still told me to come back in 5 weeks. so if they aren't concerned why do i have to keep coming back? but if he's bigger than 95% of other babies at this age, it sounds like i SHOULD be concerned... i'm just really confused. they said i still could possibly have GD and it just didnt show up yet (?) so i have to do the 3 hour test again in 4 weeks. but when i asked if i should make any changes and act as if i do have GD starting now, they said no. oh yeah- last time, they said it was his arms and legs that seemed longer- this time they say it's only his belly that is larger. can babies get "fat"?? or does that mean that maybe something is enlarged, like one of his organs? but they saw his kidneys and liver and everything and said they all looked good. i'm so confused...????:wacko:


----------



## amjon

I would just start following the GD diet and test your own sugar if you can get a meter and strips. GD can have far more serious consequences than just larger babies, especially uncontrolled. He could just be genetically prone to be big though.


----------



## Kino

My baby is measuring 3lbs for 28 Weeks and is measuring 30 Weeks. I Also don't have GD. the tech said they worry much more about babies that are too small than babies that are measuring a bit bigger. They assured me that baby is still within an acceptable range so I'm trusting that. If there are any problems they will let you know


----------



## kit10grl

Thing to remember with the centiles is an average. You are on the 95% so 5% of babies are bigger than your baby. Also that's the 95% of the normal range. So still normal. 

Its when baby gets off the scale that is really a problem. They aren't worried massively but are having you come back to monitor the situation in case it changes. Its mostly precautionary rather than something to worry about. Just try to look at the positives of getting to see baby again. Also growth scans aren't 100% accurate either.

At a scan on the morning of delivery for DD I was told DD was at least 10lbs, she was born that day weighing 6lbs 11.


----------



## ButterCup17

Thank u ladies!! Ur replies ate very helpful and make me feel so much better!


----------



## sunnylove

At 19 weeks, my baby was weighing in at 10ozs and then at 25 weeks he was weighing 1lb 14ozs. The doctors were very happy he was bigger than average because they knew weight wasn't something they'd have to worry about. Now, he was born premature at 26 weeks and he weighed 2lbs 7ozs which is in the 95th percentile, which everyone was pleased with. I never tested positive for GD and all the doctors and nurses were very pleased with his weight. Bigger is better than smaller! (Unless GD is an issue.)


----------



## Starry Night

My baby was in the 97th percentile at 26 weeks and like you, my gloucouse tests all came back normal. I was seeing a high risk OB for other concerns and he was not worried at all about the size. He asked about my family history and big babies come from my mother's female line and my brother's kids were all huge. However, my son ended up being in the 40th percentile by the time he was born.


----------

